# WOW!! check this out!



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

griffondog said:


> Very cool Wiggly! You need to sent the pics to the DNR so we can get a cat season over there. I'm getting ready this morning to hunt a more elusive Michigan game animal. I'ts been years since most hunters have seen one. The wild Ringneck pheasant.:lol:
> 
> Griff


you know what griff... i used to chase those flying birds all the time when i was a teenager in the 70's used to be big fun!! now i think you have to go to a preserve to see any pheasants now. have fun my friend!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> do you have any traps out yet?


Traps out??? Is is trapping season already?

I been so busy at work it is not funny. Did not get home 'till after 7 tonight ... darn near tripped over the F&T box coming in the garage ... and did not even notice it.

Right now ... I'm not 100% sure if I will get my vacation off.:rant::irked:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

dont feel bad.. i took out some lil griz ( and planted them in the woods) and stuffed them full of marshmellows but didnt set them. so im "chummin" ***** right now.. i think i might start monday. the ***** are eating every thing every night now. so i will have some skinnin when its time. i went and set some ADC traps in Wellston tonight. guy has a rodent under his hot tub. and did i mention he's rich>>??????? :lol: :help: :gaga:  so thats the only trappin im doin right now. i found a small **** on the road today, checked him out and it looked pretty good. but he was pretty smashed up.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You answered my Question about whether you were up north or not by saying welston.

A couple years ago one of the DNR biologists told me they were thinking of opening up Mason county to hunting cats.


----------



## wildboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey wiggler 
20 miles separates you from them cats..


I think that is how far you said you were away(at the class)


Ross


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

That is some awesome stuff,for sure man...


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pic's! With 4 cats right there, you would think there are more in your area. Maybe there is a season in your future. Looks like plenty of yotes as well.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

multibeard said:


> You answered my Question about whether you were up north or not by saying welston.
> 
> A couple years ago one of the DNR biologists told me they were thinking of opening up Mason county to hunting cats.


this is manistee county


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm (Jun 30, 2010)

Neat photo, based on size suspect female and her kittens, does look like a 4th cat off on the right in the last picture.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe its time to get some yotes. Good Luck

Denis


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I believe there is 4 cats in that pic. Look at the right side of the pic by the tree and look at the other pics, there is something there as well and possibly another cat.


----------

